# Recent Jobs



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's a couple of recent jobs, as the projects page only allows 10 photos, and there's a lot more to each project, I'll just post the link.

Car Showroom
BKS did all the interior fit out excluding the M&E

http://www.tapingandjointing.com/forum/showthread.php/1439-Our-current-project

School Kitchen

We have just finished this one, done during the half term break.
We started on the friday afternoon (10th Feb) and finished on the Saturday (18th Feb) We got our cleaners in on the 19th for Builders Clean, 3 of us stayed to help and touch up paintwork.

http://www.tapingandjointing.com/forum/showthread.php/1554-A-little-job


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice Work:thumbsup: Now thats some interesing colored mud


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice Brian.:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I see 2buck is over there as well, so between here, there, and painttalk..... How does he get any work done? AHA! That's why he brought Jr. back!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I see 2buck is over there as well, so between here, there, and painttalk..... How does he get any work done? AHA! That's why he brought Jr. back!


So PA rocker,,,,,, How well is fr8train working out for you..... does he think he's the boss............................................yet


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

chris said:


> Nice Work:thumbsup: Now thats some interesing colored mud


 
Chris if your refering to the School Kitchen, that's veneer plaster, no mud on that job at all


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I want to get my hands on some plaster.:yes:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Chris this is the same stuff and how its used, it goes off in 20 mins or less, 2 coats and at least 2 trowel up's to acheive a smooth? flat finish





 
I must admit a good spread (plasterer) is good to watch, and will leave a good finish, but it takes a long time to become good at it, and then you can earn money.
Unfortunately a lot of people think it's a peice of cake to do, and I've run my hand over their walls, and it's like the surface of the moon
Have a go on a small job


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Brian S said:


> Chris this is the same stuff and how its used, it goes off in 20 mins or less, 2 coats and at least 2 trowel up's to acheive a smooth? flat finish
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0Z9Xv_b1JE
> 
> ...


:thumbup1:

That guy has a good feel for the hawk and trowel in that video. He is pretty good at it. Do you know that guy Brian?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

No mate haven't a clue who he is


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Pretty cool. That stuff looks like it spreads pretty easy . Could be the guy in vid is just a pro but looks like it is user friendly Thanks


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Give it a go Chris


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> So PA rocker,,,,,, How well is fr8train working out for you..... does he think he's the boss............................................yet


I don't think I am, I *KNOW* I am!:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I don't think I am, I *KNOW* I am!:whistling2:


I just sent a private message to Pa rocker, along with a link to this page. Also told him to be expecting a pay check from you next pay day:whistling2:


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's a few from some recent jobs.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

you sure had your work cut out for you on this one.nice job


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> Here's a few from some recent jobs.


The dome looks amazing. Great work.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Top job Arey:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Here's a house built recently at the Sunshine Coast in Queensland Australia with the drywall Contractor Sweeney Plastering. We heard it was an excellent showcase of Trim-Tex usage so we sent a photographer there to take some snaps before the job was sanded. There was around 2100m2 (22,600sq ft) of board in the job and pretty well each room had at least 1 curved wall. Trim-Tex was used exclusively and predominantly in 3/4" Bullnose in Corners, Archway, Splayed, Bull Adapters but also Square Corner Bead, Adjustable Internals, 1/4" & 3/8" Tear Away Shadow and Tear Away L Beads adding up to 2800m or 9200ft of trims. It took a team of 7 contractors a week to install just the beads on one of the 2 levels. Pity it wasn't a sunny day for the photo's!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hats off to Sweeny plastering :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Hats off to Sweeny plastering :thumbsup:


Looks amazing doesnt it, Is that mooloolaba Jim?? Its a great port there, Big fishing fleet. Amazing boats.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Hey Cazna, you're right Mooloolaba's nice but this canal estate is a bit south and called Pelican Waters and is at Caloundra where there's great boating areas both calm and open water. Pelican Waters also has an excellent Greg Norman designed golf course incorporated. It's your sort of place mate - plenty of great outdoors! The areas real quiet on the building front though..


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> Here's a few from some recent jobs.



Looks great Arey !:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

jswain said:


> Here's a house built recently at the Sunshine Coast in Queensland Australia with the drywall Contractor Sweeney Plastering. We heard it was an excellent showcase of Trim-Tex usage so we sent a photographer there to take some snaps before the job was sanded. There was around 2100m2 (22,600sq ft) of board in the job and pretty well each room had at least 1 curved wall. Trim-Tex was used exclusively and predominantly in 3/4" Bullnose in Corners, Archway, Splayed, Bull Adapters but also Square Corner Bead, Adjustable Internals, 1/4" & 3/8" Tear Away Shadow and Tear Away L Beads adding up to 2800m or 9200ft of trims. It took a team of 7 contractors a week to install just the beads on one of the 2 levels. Pity it wasn't a sunny day for the photo's!



Very cool !! :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jswain said:


> Here's a house built recently at the Sunshine Coast in Queensland Australia with the drywall Contractor Sweeney Plastering. We heard it was an excellent showcase of Trim-Tex usage so we sent a photographer there to take some snaps before the job was sanded. There was around 2100m2 (22,600sq ft) of board in the job and pretty well each room had at least 1 curved wall. Trim-Tex was used exclusively and predominantly in 3/4" Bullnose in Corners, Archway, Splayed, Bull Adapters but also Square Corner Bead, Adjustable Internals, 1/4" & 3/8" Tear Away Shadow and Tear Away L Beads adding up to 2800m or 9200ft of trims. It took a team of 7 contractors a week to install just the beads on one of the 2 levels. Pity it wasn't a sunny day for the photo's!


9200 ln ft of bead/trim/fasteners









You mad me tired looking at that job, and my knees feel sore looking at the reveal bead above the base board:yes:. I like that look, just hate being the guy on his knees all day doing it(no comments about last statement:furious.

I like doing crazy jobs like that, but there's always one question I half to ask when doing them........... Whats the home owner do for a living/vocation 

Looks good and it must of been cool to do:thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I get nervous just looking at that job, 9200 ln ft of bead thats just bloody sick. I did a house similar to that but 15,000 square ft with 5000 ln ft of 1/4 inch reveal along base, windows everywhere worse job i ever did. Had to use a meter stick with shims then take it out move it over and keep coating lol talk about teadous. The hardwood and ceramics were installed first then a 4 inch piece of wood trim then drywalled and the reveal butted against the trim. That house in the pics has soo much detail it would drive me nuts. :yes: hats off to you bro it takes a lot of patience and professionalism to do a job like that.:notworthy:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Jim. Always love that 10x10 mm Shadow Bead baseboard detail! Quality workmanship on this beautiful house inside and out!


:clap: 
Joe


----------

